# Anyone have a solution?



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I need a bit of help. My wife put a tangerine on the passenger seat of her car and in the dark managed to put a heavy object on top of it which caused the tangerine to burst. She now has a stain about the size of a saucer on the seat. Does anyone know how to get rid of the stain? The seats are cloth and despite being quite a dark gray, it is still possible to see the dark stain.

Thanks for any help offered.

Stuart


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi mate, always used AG interior shampoo. Never had any issues with any marks or stains not coming off.

Stevie


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

You could also try Megs APC or Autosmart G101 and a scrubbing brush this is a defo stain killer.

Robbie


----------

